# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Có khi nào rời xa - Bích Phương

## lunas2

Em yêu anh hơn thế,nhiều hơn lời em vẫn nói.
Để bên anh em đánh đổi tất cả bình yên
Đêm buông xuôi vì cô đơn,còn riêng em cứ ngẩn ngơ
Có khi nào ta xa rời…

Anh đưa em theo với, cầm tay em và đưa lối,
Đến nơi đâu em có thể bên anh trọn đời,
Nơi thương yêu không phôi phai, được bên nhau mỗi sớm mai.
Quá xa xôi không, anh ơi 
Nơi thương yêu không phôi phai, được bên nhau mỗi sớm mai.
Biết không anh ,em yêu anh...

----------

